
Nearly 3,000 Votes Disappeared From Florida’s Recount - smacktoward
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/16/us/voting-machines-florida.html
======
bsdetector
If somebody believes that Broward county made up 80,000 votes to rig the
election what _evidence_ can you show that they didn't?

As far as I can tell there's no evidence in Florida to differentiate fraud
from incompetence.

And if there's no way to tell the difference aren't they the same thing?
Whether you believe it's fraud or incompetence is just what you choose to
believe, but that belief is not based on anything real.

Elections shouldn't rely on trust they should rely on verification. Observers
observing and reporting, and video documentation. There's absolutely no reason
why you shouldn't be able to type in any poll location into youtube and get a
video covering the whole day from polls opening through counting. That a
person voted is not a secret, only their choices are.

------
jammygit
"The difference in Broward County was 0.29 percent — higher than the margin
between the candidates in both the Senate and agriculture commissioner’s
races."

Apparently, they have rules about how quickly the results have to be
determined. Due to technical difficulties, if I read it correctly, roughly
3000 ballots got tossed out because of these time constraints, including in
very close races. It also said that this situation more or less prevents hand
recounts from being possible due to the same time constraints?

It doesn't make sense to me to have rules like that when you're trying to run
a legitimate election, so please correct me if I misread it.

edit - wording

~~~
sublupo
The reason that they have time limits is to prevent what just happened. After
the time limit was over, candidate A had more votes. The people in charge of
the polling stations were supporters of B (is this information important?).
After the time limit they "found" more uncounted votes. However since the time
limit was up, something illegal happened. Should we let the organizers "find"
more votes (possibly illegally, possibly due to incompetence). Should we
invalidate legal votes because the people in charge of the polls are
incompetent?

The current solution is to have an elected official appoint the overseers of
the polls. If the overseers do something that could make election fraud easier
(like "finding" votes after counting some of them), then the people in charge
are fired.

~~~
spicyusername
The fact that "finding more votes" is even technically possible highlights a
problem.

------
fredsanford
Occams Razor applies heavily to Southeastern Florida politics.

I would bet what little money I have that incompetence is the issue with Dade,
Broward and Palm Beach counties.

Since I've been in Florida (1980) I've seen and heard of city and county
commission seats, county sheriff, city manager and the like getting traded
like baseball cards in the '60s.

Look at the names of past city commissioners for cities in PBC and County
office like Clerk of Courts and Supervisor of Elections and search from there.

